# VirtualHost funktioniert nicht



## GalaxyWarrior (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe 2 subdomains, svn.domain.com und trac.domain.com. Ich habe für jede einen VirutalHost Eintrag erstellt, aber es funktioniert nicht.
Ich komme mit svn.domain.com zwar in die SVN Repository's aber mit trac.domain.com nicht auf die Trac Installation.


/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default (apache default VirtualHost):

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/
  <Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/>
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    allow from all
  </Directory>

  ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
  <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
    AllowOverride None
    Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
  </Directory>


  ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

  # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
  # alert, emerg.
  LogLevel warn

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/svn.domain.com:

```
<VirtualHost x.x.x.x:80>
  ServerName svn.domain.com
  ServerAlias *.svn.domain.com
  ServerAdmin admin@domain.com
  <Location />
      DAV svn
      SVNParentPath /srv/svn

      AuthType Basic
      AuthName "Subversion repositories"
      AuthUserFile /srv/svn/.htusers
      Require valid-user
  </Location>
</VirtualHost>
```

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/trac.domain.com:

```
<VirtualHost x.x.x.x:80>
  ServerName trac.domain.com
  ServerAdmin admin@domain.com
  DocumentRoot "/srv/trac/"
  php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
  WSGIScriptAlias / /srv/trac/trac.wsgi
  <Location '/*/login'>
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "Trac"
    AuthUserFile /srv/svn/.htusers
    Require valid-user
  </Location>
  <Directory /srv/trac/trac.wsgi>
    WSGIApplicationGroup %{GLOBAL}
    Order deny,allow
    Allow from all
  </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

Wenn ich nun in der config von svn.domain.com die Location von / auf /svn ändere komme ich mit trac.domain.com auf Trac und svn.domain.com/svn aufs svn, aber schöner wäre es ohne /svn

[EDIT]
Ok, war wohl der Browser cache, da hätte ich auch vorher drauf kommen können, aber warum bekomme ich wenn ich über die IP gehe das SVN und nicht den Apache Standart "It works" ? Da komme ich nur hin wenn ich einen weiteren VHost anlege und dem einen ServerNamen zuweise, aber über IP immer nur SVN.
Sollte ich nicht mit dem Default VHost per IP ins default DocumnetRoot /var/www kommen?

Sieht einer meinen Fehler?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

